# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadalquivir >  Los pantanos empiezan a desembalsar para evitar los riesgos de avenidas

## ben-amar

http://www.diariocordoba.com/noticia...sp?pkid=600985
LAS LLUVIAS HAN DEJADO MÁS DE 200 LITROS DESDE EL 1 DE SEPTIEMBRE
Los pantanos empiezan a desembalsar para evitar los riesgos de avenidas
Los embalses están al 73,3% de su capacidad, cuando el máximo para estos meses es el 75%.En 4 días se han dejado pasar 16 hectómetros cúbicos por la subida de nivel que se espera.

01/12/2010 F. EXPOSITO 

La Agencia Andaluza del Agua ha tenido que iniciar los desembalses en cinco de los pantanos gestionados desde Córdoba al encontrarse cerca del máximo permitido en estas fechas para evitar los riesgos de avenidas ante las lluvias previstas. El organismo gestor de la cuenca fija en el 75% el límite hasta el que se puede llegar, encontrándose ayer los pantanos en el 73,4%, casi 50 puntos más que hace un año. El gerente provincial de la Agencia Andaluza del Agua, Rafael Alvarez, precisó que José Torán, Vadomojón, Puente Nuevo, Bembézar e Iznájar han estado desembalsando en los últimos cuatro días, situación que mantendrán durante el periodo de lluvias. Solo desde el viernes han dejado pasar 16 hectómetros cúbicos. Iznájar, el pantano con mayor capacidad de Andalucía, es el que se ha visto obligado a realizar un mayor desembalse. Desde el 1 de octubre, inicio del año hidrológico, la presa del sur de Córdoba ha soltado 70 hectómetros cúbicos (tres veces el agua que consume en un año la capital), continuando la tendencia de este verano, cuando inició los desembalses al llegar los recursos procedentes del deshielo de Sierra Nevada.


Aspecto que presentaba en la mañana de ayer la presa de Puente Nuevo.
Foto: SÁNCHEZ MORENO

El gerente provincial de la Agencia del Agua aseguró ayer que, al encontrarse los pantanos en su máximo nivel al tener que dejar un resguardo de seguridad del 25%, "este año hay que empezar a desembalsar desde el primer momento en que ha comenzado a llover". Desde la campaña 2003/2004 no se había tenido que adoptar esta decisión, aunque en enero de este año hubo que desembalsar ante el rápido aumento de la capacidad tras las abundantes lluvias que se iniciaron a mediados de diciembre del 2009.

Los pantanos de Córdoba son los que almacenan más recursos del distrito del Guadalquivir en la actualidad (2.382 hectómetros cúbicos). El que presenta un mayor llenado es Puente Nuevo (86,6%), seguido de Martín Gonzalo (84,1%), Bembézar (81,7%) y Arenoso (81,1%). No obstante, hay que resaltar que Iznájar está al 79,2%, al retener 777,5 hectómetros cúbicos.

El actual año agrícola, que comenzó el 1 de septiembre, se está caracterizando por ser el más lluvioso de los últimos cinco años en la provincia. Hasta el 29 de noviembre se habían superado los 200 litros por metro cuadrado en numerosos municipios de Córdoba, que acumula incrementos porcentuales que llegan al 314% en Baena (han caído 207,4 litros) o al 228,8% en Palma del Río (237,4 litros). La red de estaciones agroclimáticas de la Junta de Andalucía registra en la ciudad de Córdoba 220,6 litros, un 94,5% más que el pasado año.

La abundancia de precipitaciones está provocando que las labores agrarias estén paralizadas, como sucede con la recogida de la aceituna o las siembras de cereales de invierno en la Campiña. No obstante, las organizaciones agrarias aseguran que no se han producido daños hasta el momento.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.diariocordoba.com/noticia...sp?pkid=600984
01/12/2010 

Los pantanos andaluces almacenan 8.802 hectómetros cúbicos y se encuentran en situación de normalidad al estar al 73,84% de su capacidad, un 41% más que en el mismo periodo del pasado año. El Distrito Hidrográfico del Guadalquivir está al 76%, con 6.609 hectómetros cúbicos. La regulación general, que abastece al regadío del Guadalquivir, está al 76,2% de su capacidad.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya tela..... :Frown: 
Con razón estaba yo mirando los datos del José Torán y subia 0.12, bajaban 0.13; subia 0.10, bajaban 0.09. Y lo están manteniendo al 82% con 93Hm3.... :Frown: 

A este paso no vamos a poder verlo largar por arriba.

----------


## ben-amar

No te preocupes, esto aun no ha comenzado. Con dos o tres tormentillas los llenamos de nuevo.  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Hacen bien de tomar medidas, ya que estamos a primeros de diciembre y ésto pinta a priori a un año bueno respecto a agua... La nieve dejará buenos litros de agua y encima para el puente hay previsiones de más lluvias y encima con la polémica que tuvo el año pasado la AAA por  Íznajar y algunos más, normal que desembalsen algunos... Lo que hace falta son fotos de esos desembalses controlados... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

La AAA no tuvo polemica alguna, la crearon o intentaron crearla, otros que desconocen totalmente el asunto del agua y los embalses y si que, quizas, tienen sus edificios en terrenos de los cauces

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Hacen bien de tomar medidas, ya que estamos a primeros de diciembre y ésto pinta a priori a un año bueno respecto a agua... La nieve dejará buenos litros de agua y encima para el puente hay previsiones de más lluvias y encima con la polémica que tuvo el año pasado la AAA por  Íznajar y algunos más, normal que desembalsen algunos...* Lo que hace falta son fotos de esos desembalses controlado*s...


Tranquilo que mañana voy para el José Torán y te traigo un buen surtidito de fotos, y además como lo han dejado de protegido para que no pueda volver a bajar a pie de presa.

Lo de la AAA, tengo que decir como ben-amar, que no hubo polémica general, sino algunos que intentaron crear o que la crearon.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.diariocordoba.com/noticia...sp?pkid=608021
DESEMBALSES.
Las presas amplían su seguridad por la previsión de lluvias

05/01/2011 EUROPA PRESS 

La Consejería de Medio Ambiente informó ayer de que la situación hidrológica del río Guadalquivir era de normalidad y con tendencia a la mejoría, si bien volvió a alertar de que esta situación podría cambiar a lo largo de las próximas horas debido a la previsión de lluvias.

Por ello, los desembalses de la cuenca siguen siendo controlados y con bajo caudal para ampliar así los resguardos de seguridad de las presas en previsión de las próximas precipitaciones que se sucederán a partir de hoy tanto en Córdoba como en las provincias de Sevilla, Huelva y Cádiz.

Según los datos que maneja la Administración ambiental, la mayoría de los puntos de control de la cuenca del Guadalquivir mantienen una tendencia ligeramente decreciente, salvo a su paso por El Carpio y Villafranca (Córdoba), que ayer aumentó en diez metros cúbicos por segundo su caudal circulante respecto al lunes (de 387,05 a 397,51), y por Sevilla capital, donde el cauce aumentó, coincidiendo con la pleamar, casi en un metro sobre el nivel del mar desde ayer (de 1,06 a 1,99).

En el resto de centros fluyentes del Guadalquivir la tendencia es a la estabilidad, descendiendo la capacidad de la cuenca, sobre todo, a su paso por la localidad jiennense de Andújar (de 194,83 a 194,62 metros sobre el nivel del mar) y Marmolejo (Jaén), con un caudal circulante aproximado de 314,29 metros cúbicos por segundo (ayer lunes era de 335,78).

Aguas arriba de Lora del Río (Sevilla), en el punto de control de Peñaflor, la situación era estable y en Ecija la lámina de agua del Genil estaba en torno a los dos metros.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Me parece a mí, que mucho ruido y pocas nueces. Porque no creo que vaya a llover mucho hoy, por lo menos por aquí. Veremos a ver como acaba esto.

UnSaludo.

----------

